# Best Hollow/Semi-Hollow Body Guitar Between $750.00-$1500.00 (New Price)



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

NOTE: The $750.00 -$1500.00 is the retail price for a *new* guitar.

Which one would you pick? List your favourites with a picture and the retail price and any reasons why this is your pick in this price range.

My pick is an easy one in this price range. It's the.....
[h=1]Godin 5th Avenue Uptown GT Guitar w/ Bigsby Trans Red Flame $1200.00[/h]


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Any of the Hofner Verythin models:










The guitars from China start at around $600 CND, while the German counterpart starts around $1100.


----------



## frethead (Oct 13, 2012)

The Eastman T486B looks interesting. Anyone have any experience with Eastman semi-hollows?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Any of the Godin 5th Avenue series would be cool, as would the Montreal Premiere, which would be at the higher end (or possibly above the price range)
Also most of the higher end Ibanez Artcore guitars--although some of the signature models may be above the price range given.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

PRS SE custom semi-hollow with Bigsby.

I own one, and the quality is outstanding. They are made in Korea. You can get one at 12 Fret in Toronto. Around $850 elsewhere.

View attachment 2874


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Everything in the PRS SE line is great imo, good pick allanr. I'd have to go with my Sparrow Big Daddy though. It's a bad-ass Gretsch Country Club copy, P-90s with a Bigsby, grovers, and a custom hand painted finish. Mine's at the top of Sparrow's food chain and listed for around $1200, but the lesser models could be had for significantly less. http://www.rockabillyworldwide.com/...opics/what-gear-is-everybody-using-these-days

But alas, Sparrow's gone now, so I'll defer to the Gretsch Electromatic G5191 Tim Armstrong signature. http://www.gretschguitars.com/products/index.php?partno=2516000506 What can I say, I've got a thing for Gretsches.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd take the Godin, but the others, as far as I've seen and heard, are good too. No pickguard. ;-)

I had an Eastman on long term loan a couple of years ago and I liked it a lot, but the owner dealt it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have to throw in my classic Ibanez AM400 here. They were only made in '88 and '89 but can still be found in the $1000-1500 range. I paid $950 for mine 2 years ago. Killer guitar. I added the Stetsbar coz I'm a whammy guy.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

frethead said:


> The Eastman T486B looks interesting. Anyone have any experience with Eastman semi-hollows?


I've got the T184MX and love it! I'd jump on a T386 or T486 in a heartbeat if I wanted a 335-alike for reasonable bones... The bigsby-equipped one looks particularly sweet...


----------

